# Bodyguard 38 Holster Question?



## Virg (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased one of the new Bodyguard .38. So far I like it a lot. But, I have run into a problem. It won't fit any of my molded holsters. It will fit cordura's like my Uncle Mikes holsters but will not fit my Blackhawk Serpa for "J" frames nor my molded Uncle Mikes for "J' frames. Is this gun not considered a "J" frame? Does anyone know if Blackhawk is gonna make the Serpa's for it? I was gonna order a Gould & Goodrich leather ankle holster for it but now I'm afraid to since it my not fit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The _new_ S&W Bodyguard is *not* the same as the _old_ J-frame Bodyguard.
While a leather holster might reconform itself to fit, a rigid Kydex rig won't.


----------

